# Lunch ideas for a one year old?



## Ceejay123

My little man has been a little off the last few weeks, he won't let me spoon feed him but can't use a spoon himself yet, although I'm trying to teach him.
He's just turned twelve months old and I'm trying to get some ideas for meals that he can pick up himself.

The biggest struggle I'm having is lunch, he's constantly having sandwiches with yoghurts and fruit, and I want to give him some variety. Dinner tends to be a lot of steamed veg, meat and potatoes. 

I'm thinking maybe some nice pastas , but I don't want anything too messy, a little mess is okay :). Can anyone think of any meal ideas that my little man can pick up and eat? (He likes everything)


----------



## kizzyt

My dd has just discovered a liking for sausage rolls (from gregg's especially - good taste!) so she has them now and again and if we are at home she has toasted crumpets or pancakes sometimes as an alternative or even a dairylea Dunkers? The other day she had picky bits, cocktail sausages, avocado slices, cheese chunks, a few skips etc all that she can eat with her hands :)


----------



## Ceejay123

Ooh! I got him some ritz dairylea Dunkers as a treat, he loves them. I've just bought him some berries and breadsticks. Crumpets is a brilliant idea! Nice alternative to toast in a morning as he won't let me feed him weetabix at the minute.

I just made him a sausage roll with steamed veg, he sucked it all, then spat it out -.- I think he's teething x


----------



## fannyadams

My lo loves cheese on toast and once a week has a fish finger and waffle.
She's a right fussy pants with lunches though.
You could try scrambled egg?


----------



## Ceejay123

I did him scrambled eggs and beans today for lunch, he used to love it. He likes the taste, you can tell. But he won't pick it up himself as its too soft and squidgy haha! His favourite food at the moment is waffles, I get him the small birdseye ones, but I hate giving him much frozen stuff. In the past i always made him pasta, mashed potatoes/ fresh things but they all seem to be messy things he can't pick up haha. The ONLY thing he will let me feed him is beef stew, but I cook it for 6-7 hours and I can't do that every day haha 

He does love fish fingers :) I try to get the salmon ones. I did make him some steamed haddock yesterday with caulflower and he loved it. x


----------



## rosie272

if he likes eggs you could do omelette for him, fold it over and cut into strips so it's easy to pick up or boiled eggs? Charlie loves all eggs. At that age he loved most things (not now :lol:) so strips of chicken breast, raw peppers, big pasta tubes, cheese chunks, corn on the cob, baby corn, cherry tomatoes, toast with jam/cashew butter/marmite - they're all pretty easy to pick up :)


----------



## Ceejay123

Ooh, I've never tried him with baby corn or cherry tomatoes!x Omelette and boiled eggs are a great idea :D x


----------



## kmumtobe

My lo doesn't eat sandwiches so these are ideas of what he eats for lunch instead.. Soup and soldiers, spaghetti on toast, cheese on toast, scrambled eggs on toast, omelette, pitta pizza (pitta bread, tomatoes purée and cheese under the grill), teacakes/scones, tortilla wraps and cold meat, crackers and cheese, crackers and pate/tuna mayo, cheese pasta salad. Always followwed by a plate of salad, some light crisps like quavers and a yoghurt or fruit. Hth :)


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Scarlett likes leftovers of anything, omelette, scrambled egg, bagels, crumpets, muffins, mini quiche, soup (bread dipped in, not too messy,) and then lots of fruit, she loves fruit.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Tommy is 13 months and he has sandwiches, omelettes, scrambled eggs, beans and waffles, salad, home made mini pizzas, quiche, crumpets, bagels with philadelphia on, cheese on toast and pasta.

For dinner he has a proper meal of whatever I cook for his dad.


----------



## rosie272

wraps are great as well! I used to take filled wraps out and about with me when Charlie was that age :)


----------



## Ceejay123

He has what we have for dinner. :) I'm definitely going to get him some bagels ! Thats a great idea. I have to break his finger foods up for him, bless him. I.E soldiers of toast get cut in two. I don't think he'd manage a wrap, unless I broke small bits off for him?

Any advice on how to get him to start trying out a spoon? :) x


----------



## rosie272

I just gave Charlie spoon friendly foods and let him get on with it - be prepared for LOTS of mess with this though :lol:


----------



## Ceejay123

Im expecting that haha. Its hard enough to get him to put his toothbrush in his mouth! I gave him a spoon of his own while i gave him some yogurt earlier, but he just slammed it into his tray over and over haha


----------



## caz_hills

Typical lunches for us are:

- Omlette - usually with ham and cheese
- Jacket potatoe with cheese/beans etc
- Beans on toast
- Bread sticks and humus (to be fair my boy won't eat humus but other kids seem to love it!)
- Pasta - I use the tube shaped ones as he can pick those up!


----------



## Ceejay123

ooh I'll definitely try him with some Humus, ill admit ive never tried it though.. I bought him some deli breaded ham earlier as he's never had ham. Do you reckon he'll be okay with it? I freak out at any potential choking risks, and the stringy bits scare me haha! Have to let the one year old grow up eh? x


----------



## oneandtwo

a one year old can eat anything you eat, it just needs to be cut into smaller pieces.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ceejay123 said:


> Im expecting that haha. Its hard enough to get him to put his toothbrush in his mouth! I gave him a spoon of his own while i gave him some yogurt earlier, but he just slammed it into his tray over and over haha

I help Scarlett load her spoon for yoghurt, we both hold it and i let go as soon as there's yoghurt on it. She then gets (some of it) to her mouth! 

Scarlett will eat all manner of messy foods with her hands but yoghurt is just used to 'moisturise' her booster tray without a spoon!


----------

